# What are the top marine stores in the lower mainland ?



## Acipenser

I have been to JL and IPU in bby, I am looking for hardware and was thinking K.E. but it has been a few years since I was there, IPU had almost nothing in the bby store, does the Richmond store have a better selection ? If there are no stores with better prices or selection than JL feel free to pm me or ?


----------



## CisBackA

J&L is the best, IPU rich and bby both lack and find there prices can be a little out of wack.
King Ed has good live stock, you can also fine some nice stuff and Aquariums west, but i always go to J&L.


----------



## tony1928

ocean aquatics definitely for corals. Hardware would be J&L hands down if you are looking for top notch stuff.


----------



## jobber

Don't forget there is also Fantasy Aquatics.
Fantasy Aquatic


----------



## joker1535

Pauls aquarium in surrey is my to go place. Very good prices


----------



## CisBackA

jobber604 said:


> Don't forget there is also Fantasy Aquatics.
> Fantasy Aquatic


totally forgot about this one... :lol:


----------



## gklaw

From Port Moody. I would stay with JL and IPU. Yes, IPU could be a little bit more in $ - not always. I believe they price according to their acquisition costs. I told Grant a couple times that certain particular fish were ridiculously priced - too low. IPU's livestocks are always top notch.

Does it worth driving to Delta or even Vanc to save a few $ with the gas price these days. Having said that, one of these days, I would like to visit Ocean and Fantasy when I am driving by


----------



## April

Pet
Boutique in north van
Also has good
Marine fish.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.280076,-122.966516


----------



## jbyoung00008

Delta area would be Rogers Pets. He got me into salt water tanks 8 years ago. He doesnt have a lot of tanks but the ones he does have are well looked after. He always has good prices and good service.


----------



## Raf

I like JL Aquatics for Saltwater Livestock and hardware.

Plus, many of their saltwater fish and inverts are not taken from the wild, which is a bonus AND good for conservation efforts of our oceans!


----------



## alexafg

im a broke person , so i would go with any cheap store no matter how far is it but still i would go and im really new with SW


----------



## babyreef

J&L for prices, the best I have been able to find anywhere!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

alexafg said:


> im a broke person , so i would go with any cheap store no matter how far is it but still i would go and im really new with SW


Being broke and trying to start a sw tank is a BAD combination

The dark side is also the $$$$ side of this addiction.


----------



## Acipenser

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Being broke and trying to start a sw tank is a BAD combination
> 
> The dark side is also the $$$$ side of this addiction.


YUP, been to JL 3 times the last two weeks, cheapest trip was $70 previous two trips over $200.

I figure I am over $600 into my tank so far with about another $600 to go ! Don't tell the Wife !


----------



## Grete_J

I love trips out to Paul's Aquarium in Surrey. Their prices can be hit or miss, but some of the pricey fish are the cheapest there. They're also knowledgeable & helpful!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Fantasy Aquatics on Kingsway just west of Slocan is starting to revamp its sw section so got some sweet deals there from the new owner.


----------



## cichlid

Oceanic corals in aldergrove, Pauls is a good guy! Heck of a volleyball player too. Thats who Im gunna be dealing with mainly for my nano! Petlovers in Abby is good too. animal house in chilliwack, great selction, gorgious show tanks. Had a vig selection of frags last time I was in!


----------

